# What is your favorite way to eat Angel Hair Pasta?



## Timothy (Oct 26, 2011)

I swear, I think I could eat Angel Hair pasta every day! 

I think my favorite way of fixing it is with an Alfredo sauce and a broccoli/cheese mix. I use it as a side to a lot of meals.

What's your favorite way to eat Angel Hair pasta?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 26, 2011)

Usually with a lighter oil and garlic sauce.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 26, 2011)

_ adore angel hair pasta. I like it with just about anything but fresh diced tomatoes,fresh chopped parsley sauteed sweet onions and garlic douse everything with butter then some white wine and top with some fresh basil liced. Yummers
kades. You might also like with pesto and parmesan  or even just brown butter Mazithra cheese

_


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 26, 2011)

As much as I love pasta, I have to say I don't really like angel hair.  Most times it's served overcooked, thus mushy. Ick.

I prefer toothsome pasta. Favorites being (in addition to fettuccine) some odder shapes like strozzapretti and riccia. I like pasta that holds a sauce well, and I don't think Angel hair does that.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 26, 2011)

I mostly use it in Pilaf. I prefer spaghetti or fettucini for most things.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 26, 2011)

angel hair pasta can be tricky to get right, but it is great fun to eat, and its delicate strands laying across the plate--a special visual delight.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 26, 2011)

I like it in (red) spaghetti type sauces, but not a hearty, chunky spaghetti sauce. I like a more substantial pasta in chunky sauces. And I like a linguini or thicker spaghetti in garlic & oil type sauces, because I think they hold the sauce better. But in a typical spaghetti sauce I like angel hair because the noodle and sauce seem to balance out out on my fork.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 26, 2011)

tossed with bay scallops and crabmest in a fresh tomato basil sauce.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 26, 2011)

buckytom said:


> tossed with bay scallops and crabmest in a fresh tomato basil sauce.


 
Oh man, Tom, that just made my mouth go crazy! Scallops and crabmeat...what's not to like about that?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 26, 2011)

yeah, it's fantastic with angel hair, tim. the pasta is delicate so it balances with the delicate crab meat and small scallops.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 26, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> As much as I love pasta, I have to say I don't really like angel hair.  Most times it's served overcooked, thus mushy. Ick.
> 
> I prefer toothsome pasta. Favorites being (in addition to fettuccine) some odder shapes like strozzapretti and riccia. I like pasta that holds a sauce well, and I don't think Angel hair does that.



I tend to agree June.  I just don't care for the texture of  any angel hair pasta  I've prepared or eaten. Maybe I don't know how to cook it properly.  I have an idea that it's a matter of seconds between good and bad angel hair pasta.

How do you cook yours Timothy?


----------



## jusnikki (Oct 26, 2011)

I've eaten it all kinds of ways. With just butter and garlic, marinara sauce, cooked in chicken broth, all kinds of sauces. I guess the only way I haven't had it is with seafood and I don't like seafood....


----------



## Timothy (Oct 26, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> I tend to agree June. I just don't care for the texture of any angel hair pasta I've prepared or eaten. Maybe I don't know how to cook it properly. I have an idea that it's a matter of seconds between good and bad angel hair pasta.
> 
> How do you cook yours Timothy?


 
I'm not very fussy about the doneness. I use a "Fasta Pasta" to cook my pasta. It works great to me. It's a heck of a gadget! The times they have in the little book that came with it work perfectly for me.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 26, 2011)

I prefer angel hair to regular pasta for just about everything pasta-wise.


----------



## Timothy (Oct 26, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I prefer angel hair to regular pasta for just about everything pasta-wise.


 
Me too! If I ate it as much as I'd like to, I'd have to widen the doorways....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 26, 2011)

I always use thin or angel hair pasta, the thick strands make me feel poor!

I think scallops, snow peas, olive oil, butter, lots of garlic and a good shake of hot pepper flakes is nice!


----------



## jusnikki (Oct 26, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I always use thin or angel hair pasta, the thick strands make me feel poor!
> 
> I think scallops, snow peas, olive oil, butter, lots of garlic and a good shake of hot pepper flakes is nice!


 

The angel does seem a little more.....elegant, than those big fat 
strands sucking up all the sauce!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 26, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I prefer angel hair to regular pasta for just about everything pasta-wise.


 
I used to be the exact same way. The skinnier the better. The older I get the more I like a certain pasta for a certain dish though.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 26, 2011)

pacanis said:
			
		

> I used to be the exact same way. The skinnier the better. The older I get the more I like a certain pasta for a certain dish though.



Blasphemous as it may sound, I don't care for a lot of pastas, especially macaroni.  Tuna and noodles is an exception.  And my sauce-to-pasta ratio is probably higher than most folks would prefer!


----------



## pacanis (Oct 26, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Blasphemous as it may sound, I don't care for a lot of pastas, especially macaroni. Tuna and noodles is an exception. And my sauce-to-pasta ratio is probably higher than most folks would prefer!


 
What is blasphemous is for as much as I like pasta, and as much as I like tuna, I don't like them both together unless it's in a Greek type, fresh grilled tuna dish. I never got into the tuna noodle casserole thing 

Love my sauce, too 

I still need to buy some bird's nest angel hair and try out Andy's recipe


----------



## chopper (Oct 26, 2011)

Love angel hair pasta...served almost any way!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 26, 2011)

sometimes i crave angel hair, sometimes bucatini. sort of the opposite ends of the spaghetti spectrum.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 26, 2011)

scampi, sometimes with peas


----------



## Claire (Oct 27, 2011)

When it comes to most things I don't have a favorite, I like too much!  but when it comes to pasta for me it is the thinner the better, and angel hair is my favorite.  Plus my kitchen isn't air conditioned, so the fact that it cooks so quickly gets it brownie points for me.  I like it best with olive oil, a sprinkle of hot pepper flakes, some Cavender's Greek seasoning and the vegetable du jour.  In the height of summer it is chopped fresh tomatoes and basil.  In the winter it is often frozen brocolli florets.  Top all with a sprinkle of some kind of strong cheese.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 27, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I swear, I think I could eat Angel Hair pasta every day!
> 
> I think my favorite way of fixing it is with an Alfredo sauce and a broccoli/cheese mix. I use it as a side to a lot of meals.
> 
> What's your favorite way to eat Angel Hair pasta?


 
That sounds very good. I too like angeil Hair pasta. One of my favorite ways to fix it is. Chop and Sautee a lots of leek, add a lot of freshly chopped garlic stir it in and turn off the heat. Add this to cooked pasta and add soy sauce to taste. Serve at room temperature.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 27, 2011)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> That sounds very good. I too like angeil Hair pasta. One of my favorite ways to fix it is. Chop and Sautee a lots of leek, add a lot of freshly chopped garlic stir it in and turn off the heat. Add this to cooked pasta and add soy sauce to taste. Serve at room temperature.



That sounds good!  

I'm gonna have to try leeks, have never had them to my knowlege, and this would be a good starter!


----------



## Timothy (Oct 27, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> That sounds very good. I too like angeil Hair pasta. One of my favorite ways to fix it is. Chop and Sautee a lots of leek, add a lot of freshly chopped garlic stir it in and turn off the heat. Add this to cooked pasta and add soy sauce to taste. Serve at room temperature.


 


Dawgluver said:


> That sounds good!
> 
> I'm gonna have to try leeks, have never had them to my knowlege, and this would be a good starter!


 
That does sound really good. As many ways as I've fixed Angel Hair pasta, I've never made it "Asian" style. I don't know why I haven't! I will now!

Thanks CharlieD.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Oct 28, 2011)

I like a sauce of heavy cream, white wine, black pepper & fresh roma tomatoes.  Toss some shrimp and/or scallops and some garlic and capers in there and you have a feat fit for a king!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 28, 2011)

Rob Babcock said:
			
		

> I like a sauce of heavy cream, white wine, black pepper & fresh roma tomatoes.  Toss some shrimp and/or scallops and some garlic and capers in there and you have a feat fit for a king!



Am thinking this would taste good even on plywood!  

Thanks, Rob!


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 29, 2011)

You are welcome.
 My father who doesn't usually likes or eats any pasta loves this salad (or whatever it's called).


----------



## Elisabi (Nov 6, 2011)

my grandma pans fry them with Parmigiano, olive oil, and some crumbled walnuts on top, it's soooooo easy, so quiclky, but it makes me feel good!


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 6, 2011)

Elisabi said:


> my grandma pans fry them with Parmigiano, olive oil, and some crumbled walnuts on top, it's soooooo easy, so quiclky, but it makes me feel good!



That sounds fantastic!

I like mine with just a little oil, butter, toasted garlic and cheese.


----------



## catfinn86 (Nov 6, 2011)

One of my mother's signature dishes growing up at my house was angel hair with chicken, baby carrots and broccoli florets. The sauce was very light---either butter or olive oil with garlic and chicken broth. Fresh grated parm and cracked black pepper on top. Yummy, light, and delicious. I prefer angel hair with a light and thin sauce since it is such a delicate pasta.


----------

